# JCCSmart Road Tax Renewal problem



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi,
Anyone having problems renewing their road tax, am out of the country for a little while so i thought i would renew my road tax online (have done online before). Am entering my usual details but getting message saying last 3 digit registration code is wrong. Have tried both the app and web browser and getting the same prob. Have contacted jccsmart and they report my details are correct.
Their answer is to clear web browser data (that old chestnut) but no joy and have tried two different browsers,

appriciate any explainations or solutions

cheers
John


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

The 3 digits you need are the last 3 digits of your driver registration number. You’ll find this on your car registration document at para C9.


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi,
Yes I know, this is what I've entered, worked ok last year but now not accepting it, got me has this one


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

The Bond said:


> Hi,
> Yes I know, this is what I've entered, worked ok last year but now not accepting it, got me has this one


Long shot, but did you change your UK Licence to a Cyprus one since last renewal? If so, try the last 3 digits on your new licence. I believe that this may do the trick.

Alternatively, if you changed from MEU1 to MEU3, try the last 3 digits on your MEU3.


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes I did, changed it before the first brexit day but after i renewed my road tax, will give a try and get back to you, cross fingers


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Back of the net , thanks mate, problem solved using new Cyprus driving licence, wouldn't of guessed that in a million years, owe u a pint 

Cheers 
John


----------

